# As promised....Semi-nude Pic of me!



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok, I have succumbed to all of your pressure for more pics. 
I decided to start a lil webpage. 
(Just don't tell my boyfriend! )

See link below:

 <--------- click here!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

Where???????  (Click Where???)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

ohhh....   Sorry dah'lin!


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Where???????  (Click Where???)



Are ya in a bit of a panic there buddy? (I have ALL of w8lifters files which include ALL, I say ALL of leslie's pics, w8's pics and more!) Suckers!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I am working on it!!! One sec!!



Goody, create a banner as well and I'll post it on my website!  (Right next to Deeann's!) Labeled, "East Coast Sweetie's"


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

We are waiting!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Are ya in a bit of a panic there buddy? (I have ALL of w8lifters files which include ALL, I say ALL of leslie's pics, w8's pics and more!) Suckers!



 

No, just getting ready to go out and have a few BEERS as my last week of hurrah before I join you guys in the cold weather.

(75 in the day and 55 degrees is COLD to me!)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Are ya in a bit of a panic there buddy? (I have ALL of w8lifters files which include ALL, I say ALL of leslie's pics, w8's pics and more!) Suckers!


You are one lucky bastard!!!

I'd even like to get a look at those


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Suckers!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> You are one lucky bastard!!!
> 
> I'd even like to get a look at those



He's not lucky..._I_ am lucky......mmafingers hasn't even seen them


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

That's great seeing other couples who care so much about each other!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

When do we get to see more pics of mmafiter???


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> When do we get to see more pics of mmafiter???



Yeah!  My Girlfriend wants to see those pictures as well!!!!!

(nice cover up, huh? )


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> When do we get to see more pics of mmafiter???




You'll have to talk to him about that...I got my camera ready...he's just too shy ....although he's cutting right now and looks real good


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> When do we get to see more pics of mmafiter???



I doubt it's going to happen. I'm not really into it.


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> although he's cutting right now and looks real good



Damn girl! If you keep talking like that, you just might get lucky! 

It is kinda cool when you see people stare at you on the street/work  because they're checking out what you look like.


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> I doubt it's going to happen. I'm not really into it.


Plus mmafiter knows that there's a bunch of people with SHARP MICE waiting for some OTHER PICS,to edit!!!
Not fun to always do things to da SAME PIC,over 'n over again!!!
What's up mmafiterYELLOW?


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

Yup,this site is #1,
notice thatMickey Mouse is not in da run!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yup,this site is #1,
> notice thatMickey Mouse is not in da run!!!



Are they even listed to vote?  (Category wise?)


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Are they even listed to vote?  (Category wise?)


Have you voted today?
If not go and see...
Butt I don't think they are!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Have you voted today?
> If not go and see...
> Butt I don't think they are!



Of COURSE I did!  I love to be constantly reminded how much of a "Sucker" I was thinking beautiful Leslie posting semi nudes... what was I thinking   

I don't believe all forums are registered with this  so I don't believe they are so they wouldn't be listed.  With all of their loyal following xx,000 of members, they should easily wipe clean of all running competition.... ya think?


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

'nuff said on dat topic,it's leaving a sour taste in my mouth,back to Leslie!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 'nuff said on dat topic,it's leaving a sour taste in my mouth



As opposed to the usual taste of poutine?!!?


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

OH YUCK!!!!!!
You like dat stuff?
Even when I was not really paying attention at what I ate,I NEVER ate any of that...
French fries with cheese curds and covered with gravy,
AND I DO MEAN SWIMMING IN GRAVY!!!
Cholestoral to da max!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OH YUCK!!!!!!
> You like dat stuff?
> Even when I was not really paying attention at what I ate,I NEVER ate any of that...
> ...



This is "Poutine"?  That is disgusting!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

Highly discusting...But people love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

Ask W8,or dino...It's an eastern Cannuckland thing!!!
I'm ashame to admit to it!!!
They also have different variations like Italian Poutine,replace the gravy with a meat sauce...
Maritime poutine,a white sauce with sea food in it,over french fries!!!
Totally revolting,if you ask me!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

uggghhh!  I will ask Dino, though!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

or w8.

Hey W8, what the hell is Cheese curds?!?!  That doesn't sound too good!


----------

